# BassLion DnB



## ElectricJackal (Dec 29, 2008)

what do you peeps think of this? 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1840598/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 29, 2008)

It goes okay with my Masami Akita


----------



## protocollie (Jan 12, 2009)

seems to lack direction and doesn't go anywhere. You have a cool hook at the beginning - focus on that and work with that more. Also goes without saying that some serious compression needs to be done to that lead and some mixing/mastering needs done, stat.


----------

